# Tell me about YOUR Employer



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey all,

I got into a lengthy exchange of emails today talking to a variety of different people regarding the status of facilities for cyclists at my employer, in Canoga Park CA.

Basically we have two locations close to eachother. The one i work at has two bike racks (that i know of), both in the sun, and in the parking lot. While there is security, bikes have been reported stolen off of peoples racks. THe other campus has bike lockers, however they cannot be locked, per company policy. Today, however, they did agree to put in for Eye bolts, so that a bike may be locked to the inside of the locker. 

There are no facilities for changing. Just normal bathrooms.

The question was put to me to find out what other employers offer in terms of facilities to park your bike, change, shower, etc. If you dont mind putting what company you work for, or at least the city, that would be great.

Thanks for your help!

Nick


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Secure Building in Downtown DC. 2 bike cages with racks (not really enough in good weather) on the first inside parking floor, showers and lockers (no overnight storage) in the building. Fairly normal for a big building in this city.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I work for the state of Texas. The building I work in (not state-owned tho) has racks for ~10 bikes and shower facilities.

There is a rule against bringing your bike inside, something about taking them in the stair wells is a fire code violation (?)....


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I work for Capella University. Bear in mind that Capella is an on-line University, so we don't have a campus, sports teams, or any of the trappings of college facilities. It's a downtown office building with a work environment like most of the other fortune 500 corporations I've worked for. 

At the office building we lease space in there is a ground floor room that can be accessed from the street that can hold 15 bikes. It costs 15 dollars per month to rent a space in the room. The 15 dollars can be taken on a pre-tax basis from your check. There are no changing facilities beyond normal bathrooms provided by the company. 

Myself and many of the others who bike to work at Capella don't use the space. I rent a bike locker and shower from the municipal ramp 3 blocks from my office ($80/Apr-Nov). Most people who ride to my office lock their bikes to one of the 6 or 7 bike racks at street level. Most of my co-workers I see using the street level racks are commuting less than 5 miles. 

See my old post: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90719
to get an idea of the facilities I rent.

Scot


----------



## disraeli (Apr 29, 2007)

*Architecture firm in downtown Portland*

Firm pays monthly fee for each employee's access to the secure bike cage in our building's underground lot.

Firm pays for each employee's monthly health club (shower, locker, pool, sauna) dues across the street.

The idea is to promote health, wellness and a sustainable way of life.

Cheapest parking downtown is $175/mo so it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Medical research building, 4 bike racks (large) plus showering facilities all within 20 steps of an entry door.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Small law firm, Baltimore. Since I am one of the partners, I really work for me.

Our offices are on the 21st floor of a highrise office building. There is no bike rack or bike storage in the building. As far as I know, I am the only tenant in the building who brings a bike into the building; I worked out access in an unwritten "gentlemen's agreement" when the firm signed its lease for the space over five years ago. My bike is stored in a spare office next to mine or in a file storage room.

There are no shower facilities. I strip and wash up in the men's room on our floor. After years of living in college dorms, showering in health clubs and more doctors' examinations than I can count, I have little personal modesty left. If someone has a problem with seeing me in a state of semi-undress when I am cleaning up, I view it as being their problem.

The firm coat closet doubles as the closet for my spare trousers, jackets and suits that I keep at the office. Two drawers in a file cabinet in the file room serve as storage space for my clean underwear, shirts and socks.

If this sounds bike unfriendly, you should consider my friend who is a partner in a firm that is in a neighboring highrise office builidng. Because of alleged "insurance issues" he is not even allowed to bring his bike into the building to his office. The building management said that he could leave his bike in the underground parking lot "at his own risk." But, he could not chain his bike to anything in the parking lot "because it would be a hazard." Another friend who is a partner in a law firm was told by the managing partner of his firm that it would be "unprofessional" for him to be riding a bike on the streets of downtown -- the only "professional" way to arrive at work would be to arrive in a car.

And, by the way, I think that there is may be a total of a mile or two of bike lanes in Baltimore. Bike friendly is considered posting a "share the road" sign on a two lane (i.e., one lane in each direction) road without a shoulder.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm in downtown SF, no facilities whatsoever. The bike commuters I know get a separate gym membership w/ a locker and shower and park there. I take public transit...

Edit: I lied, there are some bike racks around the back of my building in an indoors (but not locked) area.


----------



## disraeli (Apr 29, 2007)

MarkS said:


> Small law firm, Baltimore. Since I am one of the partners, I really work for me.
> 
> Our offices are on the 21st floor of a highrise office building. There is no bike rack on bike storage in the building. As far as I know, I am the only tenant in the building who brings a bike into the building; I worked out access in an unwritten "gentlemen's agreement" when the firm signed its lease for the space over five years ago. My bike is stored in a spare office next to mine or in a file storage room.
> 
> ...


You don't by any chance have a residence you'd like designed do you? Because I sure as hell have a coupla' turds I'd like to sue.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

small law firm London - same set up as my previous firm a large law firm in London

we have secure bike parking in the basement accessed through the lobby or a side entrance - there are two showers - never had to wait more than 5 minutes - I'm not the only cyclist but most are more fair weather - people of all levels of seniorty cycle - perhaps there's more tolerance for eccentricism here than in corporate US?

all my work clothes stay at work


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like Scot, Mark and disraeli have the best arrangements, though through their own initiative. Poor Silas. Wouldn't it be nice if all had access to showers and good bicycle paths. I work at home (self-employed) and have my bicycle a metre away, leaning against the wall, in clear view  Shower is downstairs by the kitchen.
If I may, the best arrangement I ever had was when I worked at Mountain Equipment Co-op in Toronto, at their present location. Both male and female change rooms with three or four showers in each, a locker for each employee, an underground bike room with an electronic security pad and code and enough space for probably 30 bicycles. Granted, this is Canada's largest outdoor store, but the thinking that went into it was exceptional.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I work at a college. We have two bike racks. In fact, one bike rack sits right outside of my office. I park my bike in my office while I work. I stop using the bike rack after I caught a student trying to steal my bike. It took everything I had not to punch that kid. Twice that week he tried to steal my bike. This happen the week that video was on the internet about using a pen to open a u-lock. My u-lock was jammed, when I went to ride home. We have showers, and a lockeroom room that I use. I might have to start putting my bike outside because it gets in the way. 




wayneanneli said:


> Sounds like Scot, Mark and disraeli have the best arrangements, though through their own initiative. Poor Silas. Wouldn't it be nice if all had access to showers and good bicycle paths. I work at home (self-employed) and have my bicycle a metre away, leaning against the wall, in clear view  Shower is downstairs by the kitchen.
> If I may, the best arrangement I ever had was when I worked at Mountain Equipment Co-op in Toronto, at their present location. Both male and female change rooms with three or four showers in each, a locker for each employee, an underground bike room with an electronic security pad and code and enough space for probably 30 bicycles. Granted, this is Canada's largest outdoor store, but the thinking that went into it was exceptional.
> Cheers, Wayne


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I work for a large pharmaceutical company. Here at the production plant there is a large locker room with showers and lockers. And my boss lets me keep my bike in my office. No problems here.


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

I work for a large energy company in Baltimore MD, my office is located in a 12 story building on the inner harbor that we do not own.

One bike rack in disrepair that I do not use, instead I lock my bike to a hand rail outside the front of the building.

No shower facilities, clean up and change in the bathroom.

Due to the fact that we do not own the building, I can't place too much blame on my employer. They are actually very supportive and a few others are starting to commute now that the weather has cleared.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I work for a financial services firm in Vancouver, BC. We have outdoor bike racks, some covered some not. We have a gym and change room in our building. An annual pass for the showers is $50.00. A lot of the commuters here don't use the showers at all. I don't.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I work for a small company in an industrial area of North Denver, CO. We make really big stell tanks and pressure vessels. The office building is pretty old and doesn't have all the nice ammenities of newer buildings. So I just bring my bike inside and put it in my cube. It looks out the window and wants to ride more, most of the day too. There are no showers either, so I just clean up in the sink. Like MarkS, if someone doesn't like what they see in the bathroom when I am half naked in there TS. I have clean clothes hanging on the wall of the cube, underwear and food taking up file drawer space. Everyone thinks I am nuts anyway, so I just enhance the myth.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Everyone thinks I am nuts anyway, so I just enhance the myth.



Its a great feeling eh?

It sucks not being healthy enough to ride!!!

nK


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*I work in Downtown Washington DC...*

I work for a national trade association in Washington, DC. I've got a very good set up here. There is a bike rack in the garage that is attached to the building. I helped management relocate it to a more secure area when they were renovating the garage a few years ago. It is free for tenants. Our space had (past tense) a shower that was located in the General Counsel's area. It dated from the Carter administration, and no woman would dare use it because (1) it was icky, and (2) it was located in a high-traffic area. As a result, it was essentially my own personal shower for a long period of time. Our space is now under renovation, and the shower space is being expanded from one to two unisex showers on another floor of the building. Interestingly, the women are unhappy with the unisex aspect of it, not wanting to experience the intimacy of sharing foot fungus and stray body hairs in the shower with their male colleagues. We are currently showerless, but In the interim the company is paying for me to go shower at a health club down the street.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I work in a former factory that was turned into a large office building. We have a bike rack outside one of the entrances, but there are no restrictions (so far) on bringing bikes inside, so I store mine in my office. We have a couple of showers in the building, so cleaning up is no problem. Once a week, I bring a duffle bag with clean clothes, a towel, etc. I leave home early (about 6:30 am) and generally get to work between 7-7:15 am.


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in an academic lab. Myself and a coworker park our bikes in the dishwashing/autoclave room 20 feet from my desk, and I'm sure there must be lockers and showers in the adjacent medical center.

Luckily though, as a scientist I'm just expected to stink...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

My comany ranges the entire spectrum. I work for a major defense contractor in northern VA, and we have dozens of offices within bike commuting range and many thousands of employees local to here.

The office I am currently sitting in, and have had at least 3 lengthy stints at, is the best. It's right across the street from the paved bike path (which comes within a mile of my home as well, but I just bought the house, and proximity to the path was a major criteria), we have 10 bike lockers, shower and fitness center facilities.

In another office I worked at about 1.5 yrs ago, we had showers but not bike rack or lockers. However, I had a big office and just brought my bike inside. But that was an 18 mile commute, although still near the bike path.

The office that is my current permanenetly assigned office (although I'm almost never there) currently has no facilities. We just bought the building (huge thing!), and they are currently building out the fitness center and locker room facilites. They were supposed to be done in March, and I have since stopped asking when it will be done. My guess is late summer or early fall. They have a bike rack, but it's exposed and I don't trust it. I have a good size office there, and have brought my bike into my office. I complained about the bike rack/locker situation to the facilites dept, and even suggested moving 2 of the 10 lockers from this facility to the new one, but got no response. Once I move back to that office, I'll just keep bringing my bike inside and if they ever complain I'll tell them to go punch a hole in the ocean.

Another place I wored at, locally, had locker room facilites and an outdoor bike rack. Because the building and bike rack were inside a gated facility with heavily armed guards, cameras, etc. I felt fine using the rack. I even left the computer on the handlebars, and never an issue. Some people didn't even use locks.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

JWRB said:


> Due to the fact that we do not own the building, I can't place too much blame on my employer. They are actually very supportive and a few others are starting to commute now that the weather has cleared.


This is a lame excuse. Most building owners/managers will make consessions if tenants ask for them -- that's how I got my bike into my building. If you work for the company that I think that you work for (is your CEO's first name the short form of a common condiment?), the company has enough power (pardon the pun) to get what it wants. It is companies like yours that really can change the anti-bike culture amoung highrise building owners and managers. I see the sitution as being analogous to the spread of casual dress in the late 1990s -- people initially thought that it was a crazy idea. Here in Baltimore every male lawyer in town wore a suit and tie every day -- even when it was 102 degrees in the shade. Then a few big firms decided to adopt casual dress. Within a year, it was hard to find a male lawyer in town who was wearing a suit unless he was going to a client meeting or a court date.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm at the main campus of New York University off Washington Square Park. We have three bike racks on campus. One is outside along the side of one building just off Broadway, not very secure and only room for about 10 bikes. Another is located inside the Physics building, very secure (inside, right next to the security office for the building), but small maybe 8 bikes if you're lucky, and they all get banged around there. The third is where I park. It's directly behind the building, outside but locked and only accessible by using a current school ID. It's a big rack, room for probably 50-60 bikes. Almost always half empty. 

No bikes allowed in the buildings, and no shower facilities unless you belong to one of the two gyms. The lack of showers sux in August, but I'm always appreciative of the large, locked bike rack with security cameras. I know that when I leave NYU it won't be like that again.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

M.J. said:


> small law firm London -
> 
> - people of all levels of seniorty cycle - perhaps there's more tolerance for eccentricism here than in corporate US?


You're probably right that there is more tolerance for eccentricism in London than in corporate US. A few years ago, I was in London and paid a courtesy call upon one of my firm's clients whose offices are in the City. I saw a full bike rack outside and a pair of bike shoes in the office of our contact, a middle aged, expensively suited businessman with whom my partners and I had had a very formal and distant relationship up to that point. When I asked about the bike and the shoes, the businessman admitted that the bike was his and that he commuted in his Saville Row suit unless it was raining -- then he would wear bike clothes and would change into a spare suit that he kept in his office. When I told him that I rode to work, too, he was shocked. He said: "I did not think that Americans did things like that. Your people must think that you are crazy" When I admitted that I might just be crazy, he replied: "That's smashing." That must be a good thing -- he told someone else recently that I was his favorite American lawyer (and he deals with quite a few).


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Tech firm in Seattle. I just bring my bike into my cube. Since I started doing this last year, about 3-4 other people in the company have started to do the same thing.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

I work for a large engineering consulting firm. Corvallis, Oregon.

We have about 400 employees in our building, with 4 bike racks. 3 of the for are in covered areas. The forth rack is in the parking lot and only really used for overflow. 

The three racks in covered areas are near building entrances that have security cameras that one would have to go past in order to steal a bike. 

We have Men's and Women's locker rooms and shower facilities. We don't have personally assigned lockers, but there are enough to go around, so you have a place to keep your stuff and hang your riding clothes to dry during the day.

No complaints here. Almost all of the major city (if you can call 50K a city) streets have bike lanes and most of the outlying roads have good shoulders and/or very little traffic.

In general, by far the vast majority of drivers are used to and courteous to cyclists. 

It really is a bike commuting paradise. Well, if you don't mind getting a little wet now and then. Year round commuting is really pretty easy.

I salute those of you who commute on crappy roads with crappy drivers in crappy weather only to get to work and have no place to shower or park your bike.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't say my employers name but I can say what we have:

One bike rack (holds a few bikes) that is 20 feet from the front desk, staffed by security 24/7

Full gym

Showers

Lockers/Locker Room

One thing my city provides is the American River Parkway Trail, which lets me ride 16 miles of my 21 mile commute on well-maintained paved trail closed to motorists


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

I work for the Quebec government, in a privately owned building. We have a small rack that is always full (and where my bike got scratched badly a few weeks ago). No lockers, a shower somewhere in the building. When I called the company that owns the building to ask them to buy a new rack, they told me they were very busy and that there already was a rack. Since then I just take my bike upstairs, park it in an empty cubicle next to mine. Even my bike has a window and a great view of St. Lawrence River.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Mid sized advertising firm in Madison, WI- 

Showers, lockers and changing room. We have bike racks outside but I am allowed to store my bike inside in the stairwell near the locker room. This is by far the best set-up I've ever had in the ad industry- Usually, it's changing in a bathroom stall and hoping my feet don't step on anything gross.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

i work for a govermint entity in phoenix and we have secure bike cages at my agency and one other. we have shower and locker access that i believe was intended for folks working out in the field but they allow us cyclists access to it. took me over a year to find out it existed.


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

MarkS said:


> This is a lame excuse. Most building owners/managers will make consessions if tenants ask for them -- that's how I got my bike into my building. If you work for the company that I think that you work for (is your CEO's first name the short form of a common condiment?), the company has enough power (pardon the pun) to get what it wants. It is companies like yours that really can change the anti-bike culture amoung highrise building owners and managers.


MarkS
Yes, you have the company correct.

Point very well taken. I ran into another commuter (same building, different company) who is unhappy with the lack of racks. He is planning to petition the building owner/manager to put some in. I'm going to meet with my division's COO to see if he would be willing help.

So, where do you ride in from? I come in from near Towson via St. Paul & Charles and see maybe 1 or 2 other commuters until I get to Penn Station, then the number picks up a bit till I'm at the harbor.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm employed by a large bank in Phoenix. Bike racks are located in the sun next to the outdoor smoking area away from the security desks. The racks used to be in the middle of the courtyard, fairly safe but were moved for some reason. There is a large area of covered parking, though. I've taken to locking my bike where the racks used to be. No one has said anything yet. Just a regular bathroom with stalls for cleaning up. Clothes go home with me everyday. Keep shoes and belts at work.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

JWRB said:


> MarkS
> Yes, you have the company correct.
> 
> Point very well taken. I ran into another commuter (same building, different company) who is unhappy with the lack of racks. He is planning to petition the building owner/manager to put some in. I'm going to meet with my division's COO to see if he would be willing help.
> ...


I come in from near Owings Mills via Hillside Road, Falls Road and Maryland Avenue/Cathedral Street. My office is at Charles and Lexington Streets. On the way out of Downtown, I take Charles Street to Lafayette to Falls. I leave late to avoid rush hour. So, I usually do not hit the Penn Station area until about 9:00 a.m. I usually do not leave the office until after 6:30 p.m. But, tonight, I will be leaving early -- so if you are on Charles Street around 5:30 p.m. or so and see a black Lemond Poprad being ridden by someone wearing a Michigan jersey, say hello.


----------



## ritjobbie (Jun 30, 2004)

I work for a pretty big private college. There are obviously showers and such at the gym (and even in my building where an old printing (web) press used to be (guys would shower after mixing inks all day)). I throw my bike and hang my smellies on the wall in our small-ish datacenter where the humidity is close to 30% and clothes dry really fast.


----------



## skulls (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm at a financial services/publishing firm near Wall Street. We have a bike rack in the garage under our building that gets very little use. You barely even need a lock what with all the bomb sniffing dogs and cops with machine guns around. 

It actually takes me almost 10 minutes from the time I arrive to park and lock my bike, walk up out of the garage, around the corner, through the door and into the elevators. We have no shower and dress code is business casual, but I don't miss it. Mostly I like to ride in the winter, when the weather is cold enough so you don't really sweat too much. I do belong to a gym nearby (company foots 75% of the bill) but I never use it in conjunction with biking.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Work for a large global pharmaceutical company at a small satellite site. They installed bike racks under cover in an interior courtyard that can only be accessed via a key carded gate. We have lockers and showering facilities. We are currently building a new site a few miles away to be opened in 2010 and I know they have included the same facilities in the design.

All in all pretty happy.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

While I have not commuted to work yet, I do know the facilities. I work in the Suitland Federal Center and we have one set of bike racks in the lower floor of the garage so they are protected from the elements. We have a gym indoors so that goes without saying that we have shower facilities with lockers. And I have a large enough workspace so in the event I can't stuff everything in my locker, I can bring it to my desk.

Hope that helps for your compilation!

-Rob


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I work for a large hospital here in Fort Worth. We have a nice bike rack in the employee parking garage with cameras, but I never use it.

I have access to my own storage closet next to the door I go into. Have locker facilities and a full shower as well. I really enjoy the set up. There's also a gym at another hospital across the street that I get a membership to through my employer. Has full shower facilities and lockers available as well, luckily I haven't had to use them much. Although the gym locker/shower facilities are fantastic, almost as good as some country club locker rooms I've been in (minus the fully stocked bar of course).

All in all it's a nice set up. It was one of the things that convinced me to try commuting by bike in the first place.

I too pity those that don't have access to regular biking facilities.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I work for a major Hollywood film studio. Been there for 18 years. For the past couple years I've worked from my home, but here was my situation when I did commute by bike to work.

In the late 1980's and early 1990's, my office was a converted actor's dressing room. It came with a bathroom, complete with toilet, sink and shower. It was no problem riding my bicycle onto the studio lot, and parking it in my office.

From the mid-1990's to Year 2000, my office was a shabby motel room about a block away from the lot. As might be expected, it was now even less trouble to commute to work and stow my bicycle. And again, I had a working bathroom, complete with shower. Interestingly, when my motel-office was a genuine motel, Dukes of Hazzard co-star Denver Pyle used it to have trysts with his mistress. Martin Scorsese stayed on the premises when he visited the studios.

In the year 2000, me and my workmates were tossed out of the motel and put in an office building about a quarter mile walking distance from the lot entrance. (The studio is surrounded by a wall, just like a Medieval city.) No more private bathroom...though we still had private offices. For better or worse, we also now had genuine central heating and air conditioning. Again, no problem keeping my bike at my office. I even kept a bike there permanently, so I could spontaneously slip away for a spin. 

When 9/11 struck, and site security became a way of life, I was required to get a bike pass from Security in order to ride my bicycle onto the lot to eat lunch and stuff. (They didn't give a damn about guarding the building I was in.) They also began to restrict which gate bicyclists were allowed to enter and exit from. Eventually, the only gate to the lot that allowed bicycles was the one that was absolutely as far away as could be possible. Bummer. 

BTW, I never commuted in cycling clothes. I always wore my work uniform -- a pair of jeans, a good pair of rubber soled leather shoes and an upscale golf/polo type shirt.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I teach at a high school. When I started there I was looking for shower facilities- the athletic director would not allow me to use the coaches locker room- after all that's for the coaches (AD= a--hole director). Fortunately, that asst. principal in charge of keys told me there was a bathroom w/ shower in the back of the reception area that adjoins the mailroom. 
The secretary's husband is an avid cyclist so she had no problem w/ me hanging clothes in there and using the shower- besides, when I ride I'm in before anyone is in there. Fortunately, the asst. principal got me a key to that office so I have access-- The school's principal also likes the idea of biking to work, so I have a lot of support. I keep the bike in my classroom, off on the side- not in the way. If it was necessary, there are a bunch of other offices where I could secure the bike during the day.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Suburban office park (Tysons Corner, VA)...one small bike rack in the parking garage, pretty secure. Free (smallish) corporate style gym in the building, good enough to serve my needs. $5/mo for locker rental- I've co-opted a tall (day) locker rather than the tiny cube I was assigned, so I can keep a couple change of work clothes on hand. They know and don't care, since I'm one of the few "biker guys" in the office.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I work for a large biotech company at our Boulder, CO plant. My desk is in a satellite one story office building a few doors down from the plant. My company is very cycling friendly and has an active cycling club. I bike to work a couple days a week and keep my bike by my desk. We have a shower in the bathroom that is stocked with towels.

One guy I work with keeps his Moots in the bathroom. (he rides at lunch, doesn't commute).

Paul


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

i work for a restaurant in farmington CT. not corporate. i have a 5 mile commute, which is fine, except for the 18% grade leading to my house on the trip home.

i ride to work (takes the same amount of time as a car), stash my bike behind the building (no racks or anything available). hang out in the walk-in cooler for a bit to stop sweating. do about an hour of prep work in athletic shorts and chef's coat until i cool down. change into my baggy chef pants w/ new socks, underwear, undershirt, etc. i dont usually ride to work in a jersey or bibs. its so short, i just throw on a tshirt and some mtb or gym type shorts. i work 2pm to 11pm, so the ride there is nice, ride home is in the dark. sometimes i go to the bar on the way home, which makes my commute longer, which i enjoy. on the way home in the dark, i usually get stopped by police wondering if everything is okay. i have head and tail lights. the ones who know my route just wave now.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*utility company here*

Assigned bike lockers (under the watch full eye of a security guard). I share my key with several other cyclists using a lock box and we can fit 2 bikes in each locker.
Onsite dry cleaning with payroll deduction
Assigned ½ height lockers
Large 4 person shower room
Wardrobe cabinet in my cube for storing clothes, shoes, food, ect..
Clear view of the castle super store's huge flag across the way from our building pointing out which way the wind is blowing.
And most importantly a laptop with speedy internet access to RBR!

Since its 22 mile miles each way I am only a part time commuter.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

1) Tigard, Oregon
2) Engineering firm
3) Store the bike in the lab
4) Shower before I leave home, wash basin when I get to work, otherwise it would be
$20/mo outta pocket to join the gym in the office complex. Store my ties, shoes, and
deodorant at the office. So far, I have not offended anyone with a funk  
5) ~13 miles each way


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*downtown LA*

I work in a tall building at 707 Wilshire Blvd. downtown (Los Angeles). There's a bike rack in the underground parking garage which holds 3 bikes comfortably. Although I'm sure no promises are made regarding security, the rack is in a high traffic area that does not offer thieves any privacy. The indoor location is essential - I would not lock my nice bike outdoors subject to weather and street vandals. The building management agreed to install the rack based on the continued persistence of one tenant that always takes her bike (via bus transit).

The building does not offer showers, so I usually wet some paper towels and use the handicapped stall for changing. My employer (a tenant in the building) laughs when I suggest that we add an employee shower during the next office expansion (we have phased expansions in mind for the floor plan). However our company now has a corporate "sustainability" manager in another office. She agreed to include provisions in our revised sustainability policy encouraging alternative transportation and the hygienic facilities to support it. I suggest you find a similar corporate person (perhaps buried under the title "Health, Safety, Environment") who can help you negotiate your needs.

Recently I took night classes for 2 years at Cal State Los Angeles in order to get a masters degree. They have arrays of bike lockers - each one completely protects a bicycle like a plastic mini garage with swinging door. They issue padlocks to students for one semester at a time. Of course the transportation office has a master key in the instance that a locker must be opened. I could imagine a similar procedure using combination locks.

There is no hard reason for an employer to deny secure bike parking to employees, other than a literal lack of floor or yard space (hard to imagine). Most just don't want to try. Some cite vague references to OSHA regulations, but when pressed they usually change the subject. I did an OSHA search and only found a reference to leaving hallways free of obstruction in order to allow uninhibited egress from a fire. Obviously most bike parking facilities do not jeopardize such a need...


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Also - check out the bike lockers used at Metro stations. Dunno which station is closest to you, but I know the termination of the Red Line in North Hollywood has about 6 or 8 bike lockers bolted to a concrete pad. Same type I used at CSULA. Let me know if you want a photo (IM me). I see those Red Line lockers a few days a week...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Seattle...Big Company...we have showers, and I'm lucky enough to have an office and a closet. There is a bike room for the more cubicled.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Washington, DC. We have secure bike parking (there's a locked room just off the garage; keys are signed out to cyclists and a few other folks; inside the locked room are bike racks to which we can lock our bikes--we can leave our locks there, which is nice. It's all kinda Get Smart, really, there's a steel garage door with an electronic card reader to get into the garage, where a security guard checks IDs, and then onto the locked bike room, and then the bike racks and locks...). We also have locker rooms. I have my own locker--not big enough for a suit, but I can keep a couple of pairs of shoes, a box of pressed shirts, slacks, etc., and, of course, there are showers.

It's hard to imagine a better setup.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I work in Beaverton, Oregon and commute ~14 miles each way. My building has a changing room with showers & lockers. We don't have any bike racks or anyplace to store our bikes so I keep mine in the cube across from mine or at the end of the row. There are 2 other bike commuters in my group who do the same. I wouldn't use a bike rack if we had one because I don't trust my bike being alone and prefer to keep it indoors.


----------



## linhud (Jan 21, 2006)

*Small office in Vancouver BC*

Vancouver, B.C. I'm a manager at a head office for a small retail chain. My office has easy access to the street (no elevators or stairs) so I keep my bike behind my desk. Although we have a washroom with a shower, it's a little too close for comfort to my co-workers' work area so I prefer to use the showers at the community centre that's a block away. $2/visit. I use a bicycle garment bag. I commute by bike 1-2 times/week from May to Sept.

Keeping my bike in the office has been great for my job. It's generated interest among our employees to consider riding to work and they'll ask me questions about bikes and cycling. It helps break down the manager/employee barrier. Once I was late after a pouring rain ride and had an employment interview scheduled. After greeting the young candidate in spandex and soaking wet hair to let him know I'd be another 10 minutes, we had a humourous start to the interview followed by a relaxed, positive interview environment (he then worked for us for many years). I no longer schedule meetings within 1/2 hour of my start time. Meetings and relationships with suppliers have also benefited, particularly with reps who are cyclists. Of course, they think I'm crazy when they find out that I live 35km (22 mi) from work.

What does my boss think? Well....I find cycling and fitness newspaper articles in my IN box so I guess he's okay with it.

Linda


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

When I was interning for Microsoft in Redmond, WA I was on the bike plan (they paid $300 towards a bike) and left my bike in the office across from mine. There were racks in the garage and shower facilities in the building too. Lots of other cyclists in the company with lunch time rides (I was too slow so couldn't really join) So very bike friendly. ~2 miles each way with a vey steep hill getting there.

My last job near downtown Baltimore, MD had a bike rack outside but I just took my bike into the office so I wouldn't need to worry about locking it. ~14miles each way.

(currently in New Carrolton near DC but thats too far to bike to till I find a place to move to)


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I work at a bike shop! We have a nice place to put my bike, as well as a change room, and a regular washroom. No access to a shower for me though.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I work in the School system and am fortunate to be able to leave my bike in the classroom. We have gym showers but there's no way I'm using those germ infested things.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Picshooter said:


> I work in the School system and am fortunate to be able to leave my bike in the classroom. We have gym showers but there's no way I'm using those germ infested things.


As long as you wear some flip-flops, there is not much to worry about imo.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I work as a law clerk in district court in Greeley, Colorado. It's an old courthouse with a gigantic unfinished attic where I keep my bike unlocked. 

I ride into the garage under the building and ride the elevator up to the attic. During the winter, I take lunchtime rides and use the same system in reverse. Returning from lunchtime rides,there have been a few times I've had to share the elevator with co-workers. Other people tend to feel a bit awkward at first, but generally, like someone else mentioned,they just chalk it up to me being crazy.

There are also showers that I will use next year when I live a bit farther away. I don't need them now becasue I live three blocks away and only take lunchtime rides when its really cold.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Returning from lunchtime rides,there have been a few times I've had to share the elevator with co-workers. .


Remember to keep the chain side of your bike against the wall of the elevator. I almost learned this lesson the hard way. For years, I really did not think about the chain. That is until the day my elevator was crowded and a woman who was wearing white pants came perilously close to my chain. Ever since then I make sure that the chain side is against the wall.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Pathologist in a hospital. Keep my bike in the hospital morgue's bathroom. Shower present, but haven't used it for commuting, since I live 1 mile away.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

I work In a very large building I have talked to the #1 man in charge some of the bike riders will store their bike in the lunch room but they all have kick stands so I dont store it their two of us with higher $$$$ bikes put them in a office with no one has use for no windows so he can change our clothes etc


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

*financial software co. in boston*

I am very excited to start riding my bike to work after a 2 yr hiatus. i havent actually ridden to work yet, but here what we get:
We get a bike rack (kind of small) in the parking garage under the building. We just have to fill out a contract releasing the building from any damage/injury/theft of me/my bike. The garage has controlled access. There is a shower/bathroom in the office. I will def. be taking advantage of that. 

My old job: Business school administrator in cambridge
bike racks in parking garage security camera that records bike rack area
locker room with multiple showers/lockers


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Medium size community hospital. Several outdoor bike racks, not monitored. Shower facilities available. Bikes aren't allowed inside. That's what keeps me from doing it more regularly. My roadie is just too pretty to leave locked up outside for that long.


----------



## DPV (Jul 26, 2005)

I work at a large university in central London. Total cycle theft blackspot, and university has a severe shortage of cycle parking for the most part.... a few sheffield-ish racks within campus gates (but not secure), which are filled to capacity even on cold rainy days. A number of totally unsecured racks outside of the "campus perimeter", from which locked cycles are regularly stolen in broad daylight. There is allegedly a shower somewhere, but I've been here 6 years and have yet to find it.

However I work for a small research centre within the university, where the directors have used facilities funds to convert two small wine cellars into fairly secure cycle parking accessed by stairs from street level, but with a locked gate. Cellars have locked doors and a couple of Sheffield stands each. Nowhere to get clean but I'd rather be dirty and not have my bike stolen.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I work for an engineering consulting firm in Tampa, FL. My commute is 21 miles each way across Tampa Bay from/to St. Petersburg, so right now I only do it twice a week. I try not to get too sweaty on the way in, but this is Florida. No showers at work, either. I have my own office which converts into my Superman changing room by covering the window (into the building, not outside) with a bedsheet. Being able to change and store my bike in my office is nice, although I do wish I had a shower.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

I work on an air force base where it's 4km from the barracks to the other side of the airfeild where the ATC unit is. While it makes sense to ride and not drive my car, I don't have a commuting bike. There is a shower facility in the building that was put in place because there is a treadmill in the terminal that the terminal controllers use on night shift when it's not busy. Security.. not really sure, but everybody knows everybody and you have to pass a security check point to get to the airfeild so it's probably pretty safe.


----------



## 01Forester (Apr 4, 2007)

I work for a consulting firm of about 50 people. Not only do we have a full gym and showers, we also bring our bikes inside. Due to the large number of people biking in, the company is looking at installing a bike rack outside (we have one but it was subleased to a client when we subletted our building). Even so we still can bring our bikes inside if we wish!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Remember to keep the chain side of your bike against the wall of the elevator. I almost learned this lesson the hard way. For years, I really did not think about the chain. That is until the day my elevator was crowded and a woman who was wearing white pants came perilously close to my chain. Ever since then I make sure that the chain side is against the wall.


Duly noted. However, when you walk into an elevator witha guy with a bike, or wear white pants generally, you're assuming a lot of risks. _Caveat elevator_ as they say.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*State DOT*

[with 13 district offices distributed around the state. My district delivers the largest percentage of all the projects in the state. .

We have a secure bike cage in the garage and racks out front too. Building has conplete mens and womans locker rooms. 

While we're encouraged to use alternative modes of transportation most dont..oh well, they dont know what their missing.. .

<center><img src=https://www.crosbygroup.com/images/project_img/project_photos_large/caltrans_sml.jpg></center>


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

*got it made*

work(?) for the dept of defense at a large army weapons storage depot in eastern oregon. being a security supervisor, i am lucky enough to have an office large enough to keep the bike in. have a very nice gym to shower and change in, plus a shower next to my office if i don't want to go over to the gym. have a couple of hundred miles of untraveled paved single lane roads laid out in grid fashion, with varied terrain, hills, etc. i have absolutely no excuse not to ride as much as humanly possible. by the way, meat head, i used to be a cop in tigard in a past life before i decided to go straight. i work swing shift, so am able to ride on duty -the army pays you for pt - plus we have a few huge empty warehouses i can ride in in inclement weather. 

i honor and my hat is off to those of you who keep riding under some of the terrible circumstances you endure.

cole


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Seaworld-
Large bike rack ten feet from the security trailer entrance, tons of showers many with unassigned lockers (but they must be cleared out daily). Don't have any lights so I can only commute on early and mid-day shifts.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

de.abeja said:


> Seaworld-
> Large bike rack ten feet from the security trailer entrance, tons of showers many with unassigned lockers (but they must be cleared out daily). Don't have any lights so I can only commute on early and mid-day shifts.


you sound like a good candidate for a photo ride report.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm an engineer at Subaru R&D in Ann Arbor, MI.

Commute is between 7 and 9 miles each way depending on which way I go.

No showers here, we are small - only about 20 people and if they built 1-shower they'd have to build equal facilities for all (handicap access, etc). I asked. It's not a big deal as with well chosen clothing and a little smarts I can get to work without being to much of a mess. I get dirty working anyway, so I probably wouldn't bother with a shower most mornings.

I keep my bike inside. We have lots of extra empty offices here. I'm the only bike commuter here. I could leave it outside if I had to, as we have a big fenced in security lot in the back anyway.


----------



## comuter (Apr 6, 2007)

*pretty good stuff*

I'm here working as a civilian for the Navy. So I am working at the Naval Base on north Island in San Diego. I specifically work for NAVAIR. 
Starting with Bike storeage:
I haven't specifically looked into it, however, there is a nice large sturdy bike rack right out side of the door I use to get into the building. 
Moving on to Shower stuff:
In the downstairs bath room, there are two sperate showers in pretty good condition. They are seperated from the bathroom and could be considered in their own seperate room. The showers are ok not too big but they work. At my desk / cube I have to dry my clothes / towel underneath my desk. I would like to get a locker and I think one should become avaialble at some point in the future. Until then, I plan on keeping all of my stuff at my cube. 

All and all I would give my company a 8.5 or so out of 10. I would like a locker by the shower area and covered / more secure bike storage such as a bike locker.


----------

